# We Took The Plunge!



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

action After lurking and researching we took the plunge and bought the Outback! Exactly how LONG does it take for two weeks to pass?!?!?! I guess I could fill the time with buying new stuff, every one needs new stuff right? Besides hubby is in Texas with the Air Force right now and there is no one to reign me in! ::hee hee!::


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending arrival of the Outback. You are going to LOVE it.

Oh...Welcome to the site. You'll have plenty to talk about in 2 weeks.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new outback*








and *welcome aboard * action

where in nor-cal do you live?

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Heather said:


> Exactly how LONG does it take for two weeks to pass?!?!?!
> [snapback]116497[/snapback]​


Congratulations and welcome aboard. action That's a great TT.

2 weeks
14 days
336 hours
20160 minutes
1209600 seconds

Count it off any way you like.









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually it will only seem like 3 weeks.......congradulations
















John


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the great welcome! We live in the Sacramento area (Antelope)


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Heather! Congratulations and welcome!!! As hard as the wait is, it'll be here before you know it!!







I can say that now, I finally get mine TOMORROW!!! eek!!





















Too excited!! LOL @ hubby not being around to stop you from shopping! I just picked up yesterday- this really cool coffee pot (coleman) that works by sitting on your stove. (Tryin to save counter space) It was a lot of fun going in the camping sections.








enjoy your shopping!!! sunny

Jewels


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, Heather and congrads on the new 27RSDS!

I am sure you will enjoy your 27 as much as we enjoy ours. Two weeks??? Thats not to bad, we have to wait from Nov. to March every year before we can start camping after winter.....

Good luck and make sure you get a good delivery.

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

jewel said:


> I just picked up yesterday- this really cool coffee pot (coleman) that works by sitting on your stove. (Tryin to save counter space) It was a lot of fun going in the camping sections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful with that Coleman coffee pot if you have an Outback with the stove right next to the wall housing the refrigerator. Some have scorched the wall using the back left burner that sits too close to the wall. Many have reinforced that wall area with varying techniques.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Just came through (I-5) your way on Monday.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Heather!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









All kinds of ways to spend a couple of weeks around here. Getting signed up for a rally or two is a great way to get started. I might suggest the PNW Fall Rally in early September. That would be a great trial run before next summers Western Regional Rally in July 2007.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Heather!

Congratulations on the up coming arrival of your 27RSDS.

I have to say you have excellent taste







. That is the model we just got in May and we love it.

May you enjoy many wonderful trips in it.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

CONGRATS! AWESOME CHOICE!!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

campmg said:


> jewel said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up yesterday-Â this really cool coffee pot (coleman) that works by sitting on your stove. (Tryin to save counter space) It was a lot of fun going in the camping sections.
> ...


wow! Thats scary!! Ours doesnt have the fridge right next to it - but still!! maybe we shouldnt use it til I research those reinforced techniques youre talking about!







thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

jewel said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > jewel said:
> ...


We have that coffee pot and we use it on the stove outside, it's awesome!






















Congrats on your new camper! We love ours, and I wasn't a camper before we bought it.

Clare


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

you'll have all the company you need right here! you picked the BEST tt!









Have fun! ( you'll always find something you have to have for your Outback). Happy shopping! 
Tawnya


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> Thanks for the great welcome! We live in the Sacramento area (Antelope)
> [snapback]116609[/snapback]​


I have a niece in Lincoln and ex nieghbor in Roseville and friend in Grass Valley! and my husband has many relatives in Sacramento.
Tawnya


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Heather to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RSDS
Don't worry 2 weeks will pass very quickly

Don action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> action After lurking and researching we took the plunge and bought the Outback! Exactly how LONG does it take for two weeks to pass?!?!?! I guess I could fill the time with buying new stuff, every one needs new stuff right? Besides hubby is in Texas with the Air Force right now and there is no one to reign me in! ::hee hee!::
> [snapback]116497[/snapback]​


Hi, Heather!
Congrats on taking the incentive and getting that 27RSDS. You will love it. I really love mine......just got back Tuesday, from a 10 day trip. It was wonderful!
Good luck!
Darlene action


----------

